

Mailbox – How to ruin customer trust. - skylarsch
http://skylarsch.com/2014/04/21/mailbox.html

======
parrots
To counter this - installed 2.0, dropbox setup was just a matter of
copying/pasting my password from 1Password (took ~10 seconds), and all my
accounts/settings were there just fine.

Bugs are frustrating, but please realize that sometimes they happen despite
best efforts. Lets keep small annoyances like this perspective and not say
they're "ruining customer trust." Save that claim for situations like selling
your data or generally being evil and untrustworthy.

I hope you reached out to the development team with a constructive bug report
to help them track down your issue.

~~~
chavesn
It's nice to know that the poor experience isn't just a matter of a missing
upgrade path. However, having such a limited view of trust -- such as just
"being good stewards of data" \-- is exactly what causes companies to end up
with none and wonder why.

Bugs, bad upgrade paths, adding "features" while losing polish, etc. are all
_great_ ways to lose trust.

~~~
parrots
I make a distinction between trust and reliability. I can trust a company,
even though they might not make the most reliable products.

Bugs/etc are a great way to lose my _business_ , but not a way to lose my
trust.

(what you're saying isn't lost on me, I just reserve "trust" for the situation
I alluded to -- an important distinction given online privacy concerns/etc)

~~~
mooism2
What you call "trust" I call "trust in the company"; what you call
"reliability" I call "trust in the product".

------
rvschuilenburg
I installed the update, got the prompt to connect to Dropbox, clicked cancel
and continued using the app the way i used to.

------
kevsim
Pretty surprised the author has never seen crashes. I've been using Mailbox
for quite a while now and it regularly crashes on large HTML mails (in my case
the massive update emails generated by Confluence). Nonetheless it's still the
best email client on IOS so I stick with it.

------
heavymark
I don't see this post as Mailbox losing trust. If they are peaking at our
data, or selling it in a way we were not aware of I'd consider that a breach
of trust. But if a product simply get's bugs (which all new updates for most
any product do) I don't see that affecting my trust.

I installed the update, and after it just said would you like to link your
account or something I clicked yes, and was brought straight to my inbox, no
need to reenter passwords or anything (seamless). Sounds like his experience
was due to Dropbox now supporting business accounts yet.

When Apple releases a new version of iOS or OS X there are always plenty of
bugs compared to the previous versions which have had a year to work out all
the bugs. Doesn't make me trust them any less.

If a person (like the author) doesn't want the newest product versions they
should simply disable auto-update and update manually after a certain amount
of time.

